# Chilton / Service Manual



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

Is there any place to buy a Service Manual / or like a Chilton / Haynes / Helms type of manual for the 02 SER, I have been looking every where and cant find one.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Try Haynes.com and click North America. It says it's for all models. I would assume all models would incluse the SE-R


----------



## AggieSpec (Feb 22, 2006)

As far as i know, neither company makes a manual for newer nissans yet. There is an online Factory Service Manual, its better and its everything you'll need. here:[http://www.southern-shift.com/manual.htm


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

hey thanks alot. That manual kicks ass!


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I have been looking for one of those manuals for a while. I have never been able to find one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nobody makes 'em.

you'll need to try to find a factory service manual for the appropriate year of your car.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

you think Nissan would sell one?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> you think Nissan would sell one?


Right here man
http://www.southern-shift.com/manual.htm

Print whatever you need for whatever your working on.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

sweet thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> you think Nissan would sell one?


9 times out of 10 no. and if they did, it's like $250.


----------



## Metagear89 (Aug 11, 2009)

Psch91 said:


> Right here man
> Manual Index
> 
> Print whatever you need for whatever your working on.


this link no longer works. 

Anyone know where I can download one?


----------

